# What color is my pitbull?



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I have a 6 month (about) old pitbull puppy, and I am trying to figure out what color he is. I was looking at pictures of different colors, and I was thinking he is a Champagne, but he has brindle pattern-ing. I've been calling him a light brindle, but all the pics I see of light brindles are way darker than him. Is there such thing as a champagne brindle? I'm attaching a picture... any suggestions as to what color he is? ****HAD TO DELETE PICS TO POST NEW ONES IN NEW POST****


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Fawn brindle maybe?

He sure is a cutey pie!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I just looked at fawn brindle pics on google, and it looks pretty close! still a bit darker than him, but these pics are about 2 months old, and he is a little darker now. is it normal for brindles to darken as they get older?


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I believe brindle becomes more prominent as the dogs mature. I didn't even know Loki was brindle at first. His is a very subtle red brindle.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I have a red brindle too!!!! Yay!

Your dog is a fawn brindle a side view would be best... Great ears on that dog!!!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I would say a fawn brindle. Or possibly champagne with a light red brindle. 
http://www.adbadog.com/p_gallary.asp?aid=5
http://www.apbtconformation.com/colors.htm
Champagne


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Super cute! My boy is red brindle but very light brindle pattern. I think ADBA has a color chart up on their site.


----------



## 619luv (May 1, 2009)

beautiful dog!!! it doesnt even matter what color it is!!


----------



## KhalidahRazor (May 6, 2009)

That bottom picture is a super fantastic pose, cool lookin dawgy!!


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

*New pic*

I just put up a new pic of him on my original post. (couldn't get it to work elsewhere) I took it today, really shows the brindling on his back. When he was a puppy, he didn't have any brindle at all, so I'm wondering how he's going to look when he's full grown. His name is Bullet, by the way.


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

i would say red brindle but after looking at her pics for a while she looks very closely colored to my male Midas who is a cinnamon (red nose brindle but his brindle is actually blue brindle) but that's per ukc colors ADBA has a whole other list then does UKC it all depends on the registry what one calls a color.


----------



## pitdaddy (Apr 14, 2009)

he looks like my male a fawn brindle dont see many that color very cute pup


----------



## redsky (Feb 28, 2009)

American Dog Breeders Association


----------



## madeofironkennelz (Jul 15, 2011)

*what color is this pitbull??*

I really need help no1 yet has been able 2 tell me wat color my pitbull is his got so many colors in him but jus na kno wat 2 put dwn on paper sum1 help plz thanks


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

You need to post pictures


----------

